# Twins Blowup!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

At what point do the Twins become sellers. if ever?? If they didn't last year, will they now?
Certainly they cannot hope for a comeback like last year with no one real promising in the ranks. Unless they make a trade, they will languish at 9-10 games back the rest of the year. What is the answer??


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Need to see what happens in the next 2 weeks! I believe the Twins take on Detroit for 6 games (2 series). But the deadline is coming up quickly>
I would rather see being a buyer than a seller. The wildcard is even going to be a battle that should be fun to watch again. But look at the history. ODD years the twins have sucked air at the end.

*"Kick some butt TWINS!!*


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tick-tock of the trade clock is winding down. Wonder if anyone will move by next Tuesday.

It'll be a tough run for the Wild Card even, but if I learned anything last summer, 12, 10, 8, 5 or however many number of games the Twins are behind, it isn't impossible.

Go Twins!

Neshek got messed up last night, that was the toughest to watch.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm going to throw something out here and give me your opinions. The only way this makes sense is if you believe that the Twins will NOT be able to afford Johan.

What say the Twins trade Santana right now for some stud, maybe to the Mets for a few good prospects that play third or outfield, some real solid hitters!!! Maybe even pick up the Mets third basemen instead. Sign Tori Hunter (one of the guys that is always there, always plays) and really rely on the young pitchers next year. Thoughts???


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Djleye....

I have had this same discussion with my friends. If they can't sign Santana. Talk to the Yankee's. Get A-rod (yankee's would need to eat a lot of this contract) plus some good prospects. Because they Yank's want Johan! Then if we can keep A-rod for 3 years we would have a power hitting third baseman. How sweet would he look in the line up ahead number 33.

But alot of this would be contingent on how well liriano is progressing and how well slowey and garza keep performing.

But that is an option. But who knows. Lots of if's in this equation.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Time for a reality check here! Keep Johan..........
Trade Nathan, and hate to say it, Torri may need to go along. Unless we gain like 3 games in the next week. Then it is getting a DH bat and or, utility outfielder with a decent bat.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Why is keeping Johan a reality check?? If we cannot sign him long term soon, we will lose him and get nothing for him. He is as hot a commodity as there is in baseball right now. Plus, if he were to get traded, I want him in the national league.

I believe that A-Rod has a no trade deal where he has to ok the trade, I am guessing he wouldn't come to MN!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

ARod in a Twins Uni?!? I seriously doubt it.

What about the rumored Nathan-for-Dimitri Young trade?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Twins are just too inconsistent this year, from mid June last year they were consistent and the hottest team in baseball not so this year.

If they cannot sign Nathan, Santana and Hunter trade them now, all three will sign for much more than the Twins are willing to pay.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

We need a DH who doesn't bat 8th. Even though the Viola trade paid off in route to the "91" Series I think Santana has much more left in his tank than Frank did when he was dealt. Hang in there Twins!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If they are 10 games or more back by next tuesday,I would trade Hunter and Nathan.Why trade Santana now when he is signed through next year.That we can worry about next year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I still want to see them keep Tori Hunter. Do we trust Neshak yet??? He has looked good I will admit. How much will Nathan bring in salary and when is his contract up??

Plus, I think we could get more for Johan if the team knows they get him for more han onje year. His trade bait value goes down a bit if they were to trade him next year and get him for less than a year guarantee.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Neshek is a great set-up man. In a set-up role, he's perfect because the opposition never knows when they'll see him. If he was a closer, I think he'd get more of a regular viewing by opponents.

The delivery is remarkable and a good one for a set-up, but I'm concerned that the mystery of his delivery would be cracked with a more regular appearance schedule, say that of a closer. He's been off the last two appearances, but still a 2.02 ERA and an opponent average under .200. I'm pretty sure he leads the majors in K/Inning too.

He was a good closer in AA and AAA.

http://www.thebaseballcube.com/players/ ... shek.shtml


----------



## goosehunter2121212 (Jul 11, 2006)

I say we get Ken Griffey Jr. as a DH, sounds good to me :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nathan is signed through next year,same as Santana.I think they should trade Silva and Castillo also,since they will be free agents after this year.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I think they could get rid of White, Kubel,and Silva for a decent DH and some pitching. I would hate to see Torri go but it would not surprise me if they traded him. We need to get Cuddyer back, Tyner could go. Don't the Twins have some decent players in the minors they could bring up that can hit the ball out of the park? We need a decent DH with some power.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

On a side note, Linus from the peanuts comic strip went 2 for 3 against the twins tonight with Betty Rubble having her first ever multi-RBI game. Congratulations to 870 Xprss for making it to the semi-final round of becoming the Twins next third baseman. To think he may grace the turf at the Triple H from his humble beginnings fielding ground balls in playmakers pavillion.

Punto makes me puke, Castillo is overrated and Ramon Ortiz is skinnier than Mary Kate Olsen.

That said I still believe, but the errors have got to stop (Boof should have gotten out of that inning tonight w/ a 0-0 game) and we sorely need Cuddy to come back and provide extra-base power. I know that the stat-heads argue "clutchness", but I think MC Uddy is the player I have the most faith in coming to the plate late in the game as the tieing/go ahead run.

At this point I would like to see a blockbuster Twins trade that would motivate for the rest of this season and set us up for 08. If a quality bat were available I would be willing to part w/ ONE of Garza, Slowey, Perkins + Rincon.

Ken, the problem w/ trading Silva and Castillo is that a) they have no value b) teams will not be willing to give up prospects for guys that are looking as if they've gone well past the highpoint of the bell curve and c) the draft pick compensation to losing a free agent on the open market is likely better than the players they could muster in return (I realize this statement is blasphemous for doubting the Twins scouts ability to find the proverbial diamonds in the minor league rough of any organization).


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

roostman said:


> I think they could get rid of White, Kubel,and Silva for a decent DH and some pitching. I would hate to see Torri go but it would not surprise me if they traded him. We need to get Cuddyer back, Tyner could go. Don't the Twins have some decent players in the minors they could bring up that can hit the ball out of the park? We need a decent DH with some power.


First, we could get a half a bag of skittles and a Toledo mudhens chearleader for White, and Silva (well, at least white and silva). Trading Kubel is not an option as then we would be stuck w/ Tyner playing every day.

Second, the Twins don't have much for major league ready talent for power hitters, most still have holes in their swing the size of the right field baggy.

Third, our DH needs the clear AND the cream.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> . Congratulations to 870 Xprss for making it to the semi-final round of becoming the Twins next third baseman. To think he may grace the turf at the Triple H from his humble beginnings fielding ground balls in playmakers pavillion.


Moving up to triple A today, word is that I may get the big call within 2-3 weeks.[/quote]


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Smalls wrote:*



> Trading Kubel is not an option as then we would be stuck w/ Tyner playing every day.


What ru talking about stuck? Tyner is the 3rd biggest power threat we have behine Moreneau and Hunter.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey guys, keep complaining.

Maybe the roll the Twins are on will continue. Karma, karma, karma.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What about Santanas comments. Sounds like he wants to play here but is sick of the no batting help.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> What about Santanas comments. Sounds like he wants to play here but is sick of the no batting help.


Yeah.....he basically said put up or shut up.Bring in some players that give him a chance at a World Series or he is out of here after next year.He is tired of the Twins philosophy of just getting by on home grown talent and then shipping them off when they make decent money.

About time someone tells Pohlad that he can't take his 3 billion with him.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Trying to revive some Twins talk here.......Are they dead yet? If not they muct certainly be on life support??

At least we could talk Twins now before Remmi and Woodpecker start bashing the Vikings!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

DJLEYE~ I was at the Redhawks game last night wearing (proudly) my bright yellow Green Bay Packers pullover..........needless to say I was ridiculed many times as I walked back and forth from the beer stands!

Yes, Twins are done. The Braves will win the NL East. The Pack will once again finish ahead of the Vikes, but neither will make the playoffs :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> The Pack will once again finish ahead of the Vikes, but neither will make the playoffs


What's the bet??????? :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> What's the bet??????? :lol:


Hmmmm..... I'll have to think on it a bit :-?


----------

